# Very tired after ovulation on clomid?



## Imogenmommy

This is my first cycle on clomid. I took 100mg day 5-7. I ovulated day 20 and today is day 22, but since yesterday I have been exhausted! I usually work out with a trainer and she noticed yesterday I seemed tired with less energy. I'm yawning all the time. I didn't really experience many side effects with clomid while I was taking it other than terrible headaches. If anything my energy was really high when taking the clomid. Has anyone else experienced this extreme tiredness after ovulation? This was also the first time I ever felt cramping when I ovulated.


----------



## Aphy

Hi Imogen,I didn't have the extreme tiredness you are describing during O but just wanted to say it's strange they started you on 100mg first off,usually they start with 50mg then build it up from there as necessary. The painful cramps during O at least imply you definitely O'd. Fx!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Yeah I asked why he started me so high off on clomid and my doctor said they just didn't want to screw around. They wanted to move quickly given my age I think. I guess the doctor hasn't seen much luck in his patients when using 50mg. Anyway they said my egg reserve was excellent. I'm just patiently waiting now to take a pregnancy test next week. Oh fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Aphy

Well glad to hear he is taking it seriously! I'm probably going to start testing on Friday even though I know 8dpo is highly unlikely. Time is dragging so slowly this week!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Good luck!!!!! Im not sure when to test. I'm only 3 dpo and last time I was pregnant (miscarried in March) I kept testing and testing because my period was late but it was always negative. It took like a week after my missed period before my test showed a positive. I'm so ready for my rainbow baby and I'm so concerned about my age but I'm trying to stay positive. My sister had her baby at 40 natural and wasn't trying to conceive and she only had one ovary.


----------



## Aphy

I am so sorry for your loss in March :( I am sure you will get your rainbow!


----------



## lisap2008

I was tired too in the 2ww on clomid cycles, its the increased progesterone from ovulating a stronger or possibly multiple eggs , progesterone causes fatigue. Best of luck!.


----------



## Imogenmommy

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for the response. I was sooooo dragging until 2dpo and I'm now at 4 dpo. I still don't have tons of energy like I did beginning of this cycle but I'm not quite as tired as I was O to 2dpo. I just have like no endurance. I've been a little bloated and my boobs got a little swollen which I never get. I'm really hoping this is the cycle finally! But it's just too early still. Temp is still up.


----------

